# Stupidest Question EVER.



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

What does Ur mean?


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (VW-BMW)*

original?


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (Squanttro)*

OMFG conner got an answer right




























Just teasin, it does mean original, or that is what I have gathered it to mean


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (NW4KQ driver)*

it means origonal, but is shortened from something in german, i forget right now, but will remember...


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (blkaudicq)*

Thanks.


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (NW4KQ driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NW4KQ driver* »_OMFG conner got an answer right




























Just teasin, it does mean original, or that is what I have gathered it to mean


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (Squanttro)*

Ur- is short for ursprünglich, German for original .


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Stupidest Question EVER. (Harold)*

And all of this just becuase Audi can't seem to make it's mind up about keeping the same name on the came type of auto.
For instance there was _the_ quattro.
First built in 1980.
It was/is a car, and not the name for a drive train.
Now it's a name for a drive train, and not for a car.
(I.E. A6 quattro)
The S4 *really* was first built in 1991 just after the release of the S2 in 1990.
But that was'nt the first S2. (confused yet?)
But anybody at the parts counter at a dealership will argue with you, and say NO! the s4 was first built in 1998!
Who are you to beleive?
The _ur_ was added by hard core (mainly German) fans of the quattro (car) to distinguish it from say an 80 quattro.
S4 fans gaught on later, and added the _ur_ designator as well.
you might see people say they have a quattro, but really they have a 4000 quattro or whatever.


----------

